# Comunicación Bluetooth



## augustosuarezm (Jul 28, 2008)

hola:
Actualmente estoy trabajando en una aplicación que involucra comunicación por Bluetooth, la topología del sistema es la siguiente:

|PLC|----------|Bluetooth| ))))))))) |Bluetooth|----------|PC|
         RS485                                                    RS232

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿puedo al trasmitir los datos via bluetooth de alguna manera "homologar" los dos protocolos RS?, es decir, ¿Cuando envíe los datos, Bluetooth puede transmitir una señal 485 convertida a Bluetooth y luego enviarla al PC via 232?


Agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 28, 2008)

RS232 y RS484 son virtualmente identicos en el formato de transmision, incluso hay convertidores RS232 a RS485 y vicerversa..... el problema no es la homologacion RS sino la homologacion bluetooth ya que ese es un protocolo bastante mas complejo que requiere de identificaciones y comandos de transmision completamente diferentes

Si tu pregunta es bluetooth puede manejar RS232 la respuesta es si... bluetooth incorpora un modo de transmsion serial RS232, pero antes ya deben estar identificados, en linea y a la espera los equipos a conectar


----------

